# Suspension Upgrades needed for 65 LeMans Convertible? 389 coming in...



## HarryH (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi all. I'm preparing to install the new drivetrain for my 65 LeMans convertible. Original 215 w 2-speed automatic being replaced by a 389, M20 4-speed, and a posi rear. 4 wheel disc brakes and 15 inch wheel upgrades will be done as part of the upgrade. I know there are lots of aftermarket suspension upgrades available - the budget doesn't allow for all of those right now, so my question is: What were the differences in stock suspension via the Lemans 6 cyl convert. and the GTO convert? Heavy duty springs were an option but not standard on the GTO, is that correct? Anything else?

If I can go with stock for now (with Rock Auto replacements for anything worn out), I will.

Thanks!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

LOTS of existing threads on this, but I'll give you some basic cautions.

I've done many suspension redo's and my serious advice is that many of the cheaper aftermarket arms are built very well, but they use horribly inferior hardware on them. So, not much point in buying a tig welded, chromoly suspension arm, and then attaching it to your car with 80 cents worth of Chinese hardware, which was not properly hardened, and ball joints off a go kart.

A few members have had success buying the cheaper arms and then replacing the hardware and ball joints with better units from NAPA.

Personally, I use all Global West, but Ive used UMI and QA1 and I like them as well. I also drive very hard.

Just please don't buy the generic Bonzai Brand off Amazon... If you do, it's all but mandatory that you first replace the balljoints and bolts with hardened stuff.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Rear Sway Bar Recommendations


Actually my axle guy recommended anything but rubber. He does a lot of 60's cars and trucks. Sez the repro rubber doesn't last more than a few years. He wanted to install Poly, but I didn't want the noise and didn't want to revisit this again. Plus the fact that the axle floats in the...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Does anyone have info about OPGI (brand) Front Tubular...


I was looking at their products. They are selling OPGI brand Front Tubular Control Arms for about 1/2 the price of everyone else. For the price of an upper arm from other manufacturers, you can get both arms from OPGI. Are there brand products of good quality or are they crap?




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There only real differences are the springs and maybe the sway bar. 
Late model 65 GTOs with manual transmissions have the rear crossmember reinforcement brackets. All other suspension components are the same for all models


----------



## HarryH (Mar 22, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> LOTS of existing threads on this, but I'll give you some basic cautions.
> 
> I've done many suspension redo's and my serious advice is that many of the cheaper aftermarket arms are built very well, but they use horribly inferior hardware on them. So, not much point in buying a tig welded, chromoly suspension arm, and then attaching it to your car with 80 cents worth of Chinese hardware, which was not properly hardened, and ball joints off a go kart.
> 
> ...


Thanks! not actually looking for the upgrade recommendations at this point, but will save this info for when that day comes


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

HarryH said:


> Thanks! not actually looking for the upgrade recommendations at this point, but will save this info for when that day comes


It was hard to tell from the information that you gave... but in that case, I'd say look before you leap! Nearly all of the reproduction, OEM style suspension parts come from China, so you may have serious trouble finding anything in stock. If time is a factor, then you might need to go aftermarket.

If not, then as Ed said, it's all the saem, aside from personal preferences, such as shock quality and ride height.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

armyadarkness said:


> and ball joints off a go kart.


ROFLMAO


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll second Army on replacing the critical connection points if you buy overseas tubular control arms. I did exactly this and am quite pleased...the actual control arms are blatant copies of Global West units and are made very well, but the ball joints were TERRIFYING!! I replaced them with MOOG and all is well.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

LATECH said:


> ROFLMAO


And not a Honda gokart, either! One of those Walmart ones.


----------

